# "Dead men tell no tales"



## jabberwocky (Apr 30, 2008)

Thats what Im lookin for.
Preferably the whole speech that skull gives at the beginning of the ride, but Ill take whatever you got.
The only site I found with "sound bytes" wont let me download them.
Thanks alot for any help.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I think I have the speech that you used to hear when you entered the tunnel on the POTC ride, before Davy Jones moved in. It's on my machine at home - I'll check tonight and let you know.


----------



## jabberwocky (Apr 30, 2008)

Perfect........... savin' me me again.
Thanks Otaku.


----------



## chisox100 (Nov 12, 2008)

They have it on the special features of pirates of the Caribbean curse of the black pearl


----------



## Mobile Mayhem (Jul 4, 2007)

http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/3565978/8bed8145/sharing.html?rnd=92


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

I've got the whole Pirates of the Carribean soundtrack, from the ride, if you haven't found help yet. I've used it in my haunt for years, always a fav amongst the families. Kids remember it, parents love it!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Fiend4Halloween said:


> I've got the whole Pirates of the Carribean soundtrack, from the ride, if you haven't found help yet. I've used it in my haunt for years, always a fav amongst the families. Kids remember it, parents love it!


Care to share?
.


----------



## Systematic Chaos (Sep 7, 2008)

What he said! lol Is there a place where we can get this soundtrack from the ride? I'm watching the videos now.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Systematic Chaos said:


> What he said! lol Is there a place where we can get this soundtrack from the ride? I'm watching the videos now.


 I have the soundtrack from the ride. I am new though to posting music, so if anyone can help me, I'll be more than happy to share my soundtrack with you all. :voorhees:


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

I have most of those pirate sound in my folder...for free. Use the password: hauntforum

go to the pirates folder and pick the ones you like. You can play each one before you download...

http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/3565978/8bed8145/sharing.html?rnd=26


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

meltdown211 said:


> I have most of those pirate sound in my folder...for free. Use the password: hauntforum
> 
> go to the pirates folder and pick the ones you like. You can play each one before you download...
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/3565978/8bed8145/sharing.html?rnd=26


Any pirate chant shanties.......?


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

PIRATE CHANTS!!!!!!!! DOH!!!!!!!!! I...CAN'T...STAND...THE...CHANTS!!!!!!!!!!
If there is ONE more chant in there...thats it...its all over....i'm packing it all up and heading for Wisconson....(closer to some cheese). DEATH TO CHANTS!!!!!!!


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

meltdown211 said:


> PIRATE CHANTS!!!!!!!! DOH!!!!!!!!! I...CAN'T...STAND...THE...CHANTS!!!!!!!!!!
> If there is ONE more chant in there...thats it...its all over....i'm packing it all up and heading for Wisconson....(closer to some cheese). DEATH TO CHANTS!!!!!!!


Ah yes,& with it being the holiday season,how about a Wisconson cheese wheel christmas cake,they're yum dilly-umpsion don't ya know..........


----------

